# Beach Chalet. Snettisham. Norfolk. July 12.



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok folks, I've looked all over for some history on this little wooden shack in delightful North Norfolk right by the sea, but there is absolutely zilch to be had. All I can say is that it looked a bit like a holiday chalet with wood panelling all around. A four bedroomed property slowing falling to bits by the seaside, mostly vacated I would say back in the seventies by the look of the funky curtains and bedspreads! Anyway, enough waffle, I'll let my pics do the talking...


----------



## Ha.zel (Jul 9, 2012)

What a charming wee place, love it


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot .. for a small place it was packed full off stuff!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 9, 2012)

ahhh how cute!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks NK.... Cute and derelict, what a combination


----------



## RichCooper (Jul 9, 2012)

Like it mate  always make me wonder what happened to the owners


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Same here Rich. That's one of the most poignant things about the places we explore, the one thing that's missing. The people.


----------



## RichCooper (Jul 9, 2012)

marie celeste syndrome lol always the same when theres so many personal belongings still there


----------



## Ratters (Jul 9, 2012)

Excellent  What a cracking little place 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Ratters.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

RichCooper said:


> marie celeste syndrome lol always the same when theres so many personal belongings still there



Yeah I know what you're saying Rich. Very poignant.


----------



## RichCooper (Jul 9, 2012)

Either that or it was somebodys shagpad and they got rumbled  Dont quite have the same effect that though


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 9, 2012)

Such an awsome little place. Funny though, bits of it (cooker/bed) really remind me of my mums house!  (she still lives there)


----------



## muppet (Jul 9, 2012)

i didnt expect much when i read the title . i was wrong nice little find thanks for the post


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Ah dear Muppet. Never judge a book by it's cover!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 9, 2012)

Crooked House II?

Wow, what a find! 
It's so easy to pass by little explores in order to rush to an 'epic asylum' or one of the usual urbex tourist sites, but reports like this make me want to stop at every little roadside shed! 
Fantastic find, and photographed beautifully mate!


----------



## kehumff (Jul 9, 2012)

Cute place nice pics , i bet some secrets are held in that house.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you so much Urban.... that means an awful lot coming from you. Yes you're right, sometimes it's best to look a bit closer and just around the corner!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

kehumff said:


> Cute place nice pics , i bet some secrets are held in that house.



Not so much a house as a shack.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice indeed, thanks for sharing 
Amazed all that stuff's in there considering the openness of the property...

~RR


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 10, 2012)

Cheers Rat. Yes it's literally open to the elements completely.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2012)

Time capsule!great find.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot Flyboy. It was indeed.


----------



## Andymacg (Jul 10, 2012)

Shuck great find there mate,and love the cooker .its the small explores like this aswell as the more popular ones that make this place worth visiting


----------



## fleydog (Jul 10, 2012)

Your pictures make me think its been a happy and loving place. Thank you!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd love a weeks holiday there, who do i ask , seriously great splore, the title suggest not much at first what just a chalet, BUT when you take a look at your thread well worth it and ace piks to boot


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 10, 2012)

Andymacg said:


> Shuck great find there mate,and love the cooker .its the small explores like this aswell as the more popular ones that make this place worth visiting



I like to try and create something different Andy. Small is not necessarily bad!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 10, 2012)

fleydog said:


> Your pictures make me think its been a happy and loving place. Thank you!



Yeah I kind of hope a family had many good holidays here in days gone by.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 10, 2012)

*What a crackin' little place...*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 10, 2012)

How lovely, great little find!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 10, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *What a crackin' little place...[/ Thanks a lot PS*


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> How lovely, great little find!



I sure liked it.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 11, 2012)

*Nice*

Some good pictures there looks like an interesting place to look around.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 11, 2012)

bigtip said:


> Some good pictures there looks like an interesting place to look around.



Yeah although it took all of around 5 minutes to walk around.


----------



## MD (Jul 11, 2012)

nice little find mate 

last time i saw one of these was in corby ARP shelter 
http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k630/BlackShuck999/0342.jpg


----------



## wagg20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Enjoyable explore Black Shuck - did you leave your negligee behind? (shot 13)


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Oooh Indeed I did Wagg,, was excellent to team up with you again!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks SK, Yes time capsules always ask questions for me. I think it's the poignancy of a place like this. To think a family have spent many happy years on holiday here over the years. Gets me wondering what the inhabitants were like, and why and what happened in their lives to make them leave here so quickly.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 13, 2012)

MD said:


> nice little find mate
> 
> last time i saw one of these was in corby ARP shelter
> http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k630/BlackShuck999/0342.jpg



Thanks MD...


----------



## jezamon (Jul 19, 2012)

What a find! Loving the 2nd photo and the ones with the trex and cookie cutters in. Awesome


----------



## scribble (Jul 19, 2012)

These little beach chalets are fetching a fortune. 
Just speculating but the placing of the chair by the bed looks how you'd place it by the bedside of an invalid. Owner died? It's a poignant image.


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jul 29, 2012)

Brilliant place!!!


----------



## freespirits (Jul 30, 2012)

cool shack ,,and great pics looking at the pic of the chair next to the bed makes me think someone sat there holding the hand of someone sick in the bed ,,,its another one where the people were just lifted from the place and the items left


----------



## alex76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice mate i use to live in snettisham when i was a kid and still spend a fair bit of time there camping when i get a chance but never knew this place was there nice find bud cracking shots too


----------



## Trickysteve (Aug 2, 2012)

When can i move in


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 5, 2012)

gorgeous little place
shame its unloved by someone


----------



## John_D (Aug 5, 2012)

RichCooper said:


> Like it mate  always make me wonder what happened to the owners


 Bit like my late parents cottage in Haddiscoe. When my mother died in 1989, in her 80's, my father left the cottage untouched and went to live with his sister in Lincolnshire, never went back. When he finally decided to sell the place by auction about 6 months later my brothers and I made several independent trips up there to salvage items of importance (I found several biscuit tins of photographs and documents including my father's call up papers from 1940, his, my mother's and even my identity cards from the late 1940's). The house was then auctioned with anything we left (the bulk of the furniture etc).
I feel that the majority of abandoned 'time capsule' properties are probably the result one partner dying, then the survivor staying there till they either get removed by social services or more likely expiring them selves and have no interested surviving relations to 'tidy up'


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 5, 2012)

wow I like that muchly


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, how quaint! I adore it! Nice shots!


----------

